# Favorite UNDERTALE Characters!



## Bellrich (Apr 18, 2016)

Just a fun poll I thought to make!
I personally love mettaton ex, he's ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS~!


He is my bae.

So what do you guys think? Pick one and comment why! I put the most popular/main characters, if you like one not on the poll comment what you want!


Let the last 4 go die


----------



## Balverine (Apr 18, 2016)

I chose Aaron since I can only choose one lmao  ; )
But actually I think Sans and Papy are a pretty close tie for me


----------



## GalacticGhost (Apr 19, 2016)

wHY CAN I ONLY VOTE FOR ONE

like seriously i really like most if not all of them. i guess you could say...

...that i have a skele-ton of favourites.







but seriously, i'm gonna have to vote for mettaton, because leeeeEEEEEEEEEEGS


----------



## Bellrich (Apr 19, 2016)

SuperStar2361 said:


> wHY CAN I ONLY VOTE FOR ONE
> 
> like seriously i really like most if not all of them. i guess you could say...
> 
> ...



And your entire profile lol XD

HES 2 HAWT


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 19, 2016)

Mettaton's impossibly charming, you have to love him. He's my favourite by a long shot.


----------



## Dy1an (Apr 19, 2016)

tEM iS LoVE
tEM iS lIEF


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 19, 2016)

ThatRoleplayerDylan said:


> tEM iS LoVE
> tEM iS lIEF



that's a race you stereotyping scumbag ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Dy1an (Apr 19, 2016)

RainbowCherry said:


> that's a race you stereotyping scumbag ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


(งʘ人ʘ)ง
fite me don't say dat to me


----------



## Bellrich (Apr 19, 2016)

RainbowCherry said:


> that's a race you stereotyping scumbag ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



Ur sig tho

BTW guys for all u mettaton fans <3

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqNlKunL0_Y

Thank me later


mettaton is a tru angel 
(HES WINNING) *Flails arms and leedles crazily ~~(0o0)~~

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatRoleplayerDylan said:


> (งʘ人ʘ)ง
> fite me don't say dat to me



temmi appreci8 u help hers .... yaYA!


----------



## Montavely (Apr 19, 2016)

Alphys she's just so darn relateable


----------



## GardenGnostic (Apr 20, 2016)

I voted for Woshua because he's so darn cute. 

All the characters are lovable though. It was really hard to just pick one!


----------



## Chara Dreemurrr (Apr 20, 2016)

Why has no one voted for me?




			
				Bellrich said:
			
		

> Let the last 4 go die


I can certainly do you that favour... heh heh...
But I would rather every single character die apart from me...


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Apr 20, 2016)

I love Papyrus a lot, Undyne was a close second. My other favorites are Toriel and Sans.


----------



## Limon (Apr 20, 2016)

Muffet is my favorite.


----------



## Chara Dreemurrr (Apr 20, 2016)

Hopeless Opus said:


> I love Papyrus a lot, Undyne was a close second. My other favorites are Toriel and Sans.






			
				L3M0N5 said:
			
		

> Muffet is my favorite.



*(Yawns)* Why do you like them where I am the most powerful person in the entire game?...


----------



## Bellrich (Apr 20, 2016)

Chara Dreemurrr said:


> *(Yawns)* Why do you like them where I am the most powerful person in the entire game?...



I WILL NEVAR SELL MY SOUL TO U


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 20, 2016)

Bellrich said:


> I WILL NEVAR SELL MY SOUL TO U


I don't think Chara is offering you money... I think they just want your soul...

They CAN take it by force...
We ALL know how powerful Chara is...


----------



## Bellrich (Apr 20, 2016)

JasonBurrows said:


> I don't think Chara is offering you money... I think they just want your soul...
> 
> They CAN take it by force...
> We ALL know how powerful Chara is...



Hmm.. true..


----------



## Chara Dreemurrr (Apr 21, 2016)

Bellrich said:


> Hmm.. true..


Money is unimportant to me... I would rather just take everyone's souls. 

*Anyone who defies me...*


----------



## Qwerty111 (Apr 21, 2016)

Chara Dreemurrr said:


> Money is unimportant to me... I would rather just take everyone's souls.
> 
> *Anyone who defies me...*



you can have my soul for 10k tbt


----------



## cIementine (Apr 21, 2016)

never played undertale but that mettaton lad seems pretty neato


----------



## Chara Dreemurrr (Apr 21, 2016)

Qwerty111 said:


> you can have my soul for 10k tbt


Like I said previously... Currency means NOTHING to the god of destruction...

*Rips Qwerty111's soul out*

*Haha... You are THAT desperate for a petty virtual currency... Humans... So weird...*
*BUT SO EASILY MANIPULATED!!!!!! HEH HEH...*


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 24, 2016)

My favourite character right ABOVE... hehehehe...


----------



## pickle inkii. (Apr 24, 2016)

If I had to pick one, it woulkd be Toriel. This RP account lurking around here is probably my second favorite? In all honesty, I wish I could pick them all.


----------



## Bellrich (Apr 25, 2016)

bump for mtt the hot calculator


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Apr 25, 2016)

Mettaton, oh yes!


----------



## FleuraBelle (Apr 25, 2016)

Paps obviously
though my second choice would be naps

paps naps
why ;-;


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 26, 2016)

pickle inkii. said:


> If I had to pick one, it woulkd be Toriel. This RP account lurking around here is probably my second favorite? In all honesty, I wish I could pick them all.


What? Chara...


----------



## Aloha (May 6, 2016)

Aw,no Muffet ; n ;


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (May 6, 2016)

Nyeh he he he. Papyrus of course!

He's so sweet and cute :3


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2016)

pumpkins said:


> never played undertale but that mettaton lad seems pretty neato



yeah same my friend has this mettaton poster and it's cool so yeah


----------



## Arstotzkan (May 9, 2016)

I had to go with Sans - more than anything, I feel his character is so much deeper than most, and he seriously tries to make things right, especially with his brother. 

Frisk, Asgore, and Papyrus are close seconds. Alphys is up there as well for the Determination experiments.

Edit: Post glitch


----------



## debinoresu (May 9, 2016)

hmm i wonder who it could be


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (May 9, 2016)

METTATON IS SWAGGY!


----------

